# New to Painting



## Driesco (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey Heresy Online Community!

I'm new to the Community, and I hope I'm going to stay here for a while!
I've been playing Warhammer 40k ever since the first game came out, and I'm currently playing Retribution. 
I've always played Chaos Space Marines and with my own army called "Harbingers of Khorne", recently I discovered that the tabletop game is a huge thing in my country (South Africa) so now I want to take my Chaos Marines and kill some loyalist scum!
Only problem is, I have no idea what the steps of painting them are!
My colors I use for my army is Dwarf Bronze for the main color, and then Chaos Black for trimming, and of course Mithril Silver just to make the trim shine. This is all in theory, since I've only painted them that way in the Retribution game. 
I've been reading alot of forums on how to paint, but I can't really get a site that can help me with step by step instructions, like which undercoat is best with dwarf bronze and such.
I really hope you guys can help me with this, since I wnat to go kill my friends Space Marines he bought yesterday.


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome to Heresy!

Here is a thread on Bolter and Chainsword on different techniques for painting bronze.

http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?showtopic=182394

From my experience with metals, a quick, simple way would be to drybrush them onto black.

If you haven't read up on it, drybrushing is summarized in the following steps:
- get a brush that you don't mind ruining.
- dip the brush in paint.
- clean the brush along the surface of some tissue paper to remove most of the paint. Do this until the brush leaves only a very faint trace of paint. A good indicator would be to run the brush against the ridges of your finger. The paint should only go on the top of the ridges and not in the creases, like a fingerprint.
- apply the paint on the mini in a circular motion. You can vary the amount of pressure applied to increase or decrease the intensity of the color. Feel free to experiment!

A few things to note about this technique:
- You can use this to apply different metallic colors to achieve a worn effect or added depth (start with a darker shade and finish with your intended color) or to give the impression of a shining metal (finish with a few light touches of mithril silver).
- Be mindful when cleaning off the excess paint on the tissue. Make sure that you remove enough paint from the brush! Not removing enough would cause you to apply too much paint on the mini, and this will leave the surface looking chunky.
- When in doubt, just remember that it's better to apply too little paint than to apply too much. Too little paint can be added on with more paint later, while too much cannot be easily undone.

Hope this helps!


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

welcome to heresy,

i come from a simular situation, playing DoW and kind of getting addicted to the armypainter and starting to paint them myself...

in addition to rasolyo's post, its important to always water down your paints! never paint straight out of the paint pot unless a technique requires different... 

if you have any questions feel free to PM me


----------



## Driesco (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the speedy replies guys! Wasn't expecting answers that quick!
Is it possible to make like the basecoat black, and then paint over with bronze, because I'd like to make my Marines completely bronze, maybe with a black trim around their greaves. I'm not really sure if that is going to look as good as on the DoW game.
How do I pm you DijnsK, sorry, new to the forums!
Thanks for the page on Metallic paints rasolyo, thats going to be real handy!


----------



## Driesco (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh wait, I see there on that link that is the way they do it, whoops sorry! What do you guys think, all bronze Chaos Marines a bit over the top?
Another scheme I like alot is Abyss Orange main with Dwarf Bronze trim, how does that sound? Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

The Minotaurs Space marine chapter uses an all bronze scheme, which i think looks very nice:










you'll have to be careful to get a good trim colour - try out the B&C chaos space marine painter here to experiment.

http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/csmp.php

Personally i'd be inclined to keep the trim bronze as well, but black or a deep red could work too.

As for painting bronze, i'd go with:

- a black primer

- base coat with a dark brown

- lay down a layer or 2 of bronze

- mix some mithril silver with the bronze to highlight

- wash the whole thing with a brown wash (devlan mud or gryphonne sepia)


Finally, welcome to the hobby!


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

Varakir pretty much hit on probably the best simple technique you could do.

Remember:
Add water to your paints to help thin them out
Paint in multiple thin layers (don't glob it on like your painting a house).

If you want black trim - paint chaos black over the black primer (sounds silly but the 2 colors will look different after they dry). Then add a little Codex Grey to the Chaos Black to highlight the highest parts.

And personal preference - I like Gryphonne Sepia over Devlan Mud as a wash. Some people swear by Devlan Mud, I just think it makes things way to dark...but that's just me.

As for your alternate paint scheme...I'd paint one of each and see how you like it. You can also have one unit painted in your first color scheme and a different unit painted in the other colors (it could represent something like Chosen Chaos Space Marines or even just unit #2)

After you paint your models I recommend not jumping on here to look at everyones masterpiece paintings. I'm not a great painter but I've gotten better over the years by reading painting techniques on here. And nothing made me feel like I sucked like looking at some of these guys masterpieces. Paint 'um up, take pictures and post them. The next day go look at how good everyone else paints. It took everyone YEARS to get good. I've painted for 7 years on and off and I consider my models only "table-top" quality.

And welcome to the Heresy.


----------



## Driesco (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey guys, thank you so much for all the help, now I know why everybody loves Heresy's community!
Ah man, I didn't know the Minotaur Space Marines are bronze, thanks for the heads up Varakir! So that sinks that color theme idea, so now I'm going to do the Abyss Orange theme, what should I use as a wash, since it's a very dark orange, should I use Badab black? I don't have primer, is it a necessity? I live about 750km from a City that has all the paints, so it takes a bit of time to get my stuff here!
Thanks for the CSM painter link, it was exactly what I've been looking for for weeks!
Thanks for the painting tips Raptor, I've stopped looking at all the other guys masterpieces as competitors, I'm looking at them as a lesson. After all, it's like you say, they've been doing it for years, I'm just starting, I'm sure I'll get there eventually!
I'm going to be away from now to sunday, but please feel free to comment!
I'll put up some pics of my Harbingers of Khorne as soon as I'm done with my first one!
Thanks again for all your help and advice!


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

if you live far away from a shop selling paints, try ordering them from the GW webshop... they charge no delivery fees for orders over €15... which is about 20 USD... order like 5 pots of paint and you got that amount  and 5 is the least you will need  

also, invest in some good brushes... GW brushes are good, but for some details (like text) you want them even finer...

to create a good colorscheme yourself you will really have to invest some time researching and color matching... be sure the color matches their name, iconography and background... B&C has a really nice application where you can try out color schemes on (in this case chaos) spacemarines.

http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/csmp.php

finally to PM me you can click my name next to my post, then select "send private message"...


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Driesco said:


> Ah man, I didn't know the Minotaur Space Marines are bronze, thanks for the heads up Varakir! So that sinks that color theme idea


Glad you found the advice useful 

Just because the Minotaurs use the scheme i wouldn't dismiss it completely. Chances are at least 1 person out there will be using the same scheme as you, and the minotuars are quite rare - i've seen very few of them on the net, and definitely not seen a bronze CSM army.

At the end of the day it's the work and effort you put into your army taht will make it stand out, not the colours


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

It is 30 US for free shipping. Starter sets are a great way to get the base paints you are going to need and then add the various other colors to it.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=78849

Its the new to painting tutorial I did and if you scroll down there is a video as well.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought I'd add into this bit, seeing how you are looking for a bronze colour. 

Best bronze metallic paint imo is still the GW lines (for all "gold-ish" metallics). Stay away from the vallejo line for bronze and golden metallics. They are simply not well covering and require a very large amount of layers to get a nice even finish. 

For silver/steel style metallics: Get the vallejo air series metallics if you can. They are hands down the best silver/steel metallics out there right now. 

As for orderering from webshops: maelstrom games offers free shipping and ships worldwide I believe. Their prices are also very fair and I have had some good dealings with them in the past. If it's an urgent order, I wouldn't recommend them though, shipping that far for a UK based retailer might take a while.


----------



## Driesco (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey guys, just came back from my weekend, all went good until a girl on coke tried to strangle me in a bar, and she cut my sisters nose open with a headbutt, looks like Slaanesh is present there!
You guys have really outdone yourselves with the advice! I did get everything you guys said I should, except primer. Luckily there is a shop in a city 700km from me that sells all the Games Workshop paint and stuff, I'll be giving them a call later today!
Would black be the best wash for Abyss Orange? I'm going to paint a Abyss Orange CSM, and a Dwarf Bronze one, then I'll put both on here, and you guys can tell me what you think. I agree with you about someone out there having the same color scheme as me Varakir, I'm just not sure if someone is going to find it offensive if I have CSM painted the same as their loyalist SM! I just hope I get time, being an accountant by day and a barman by night is not good for the hobby times!
I printed your whole post Djinn24, thanks for that! Going over it as I start to paint, you have a post for dry-brushing I think, but I can't seem to find it.
What color would be best suited for CSM called "Harbingers of Khorne" DijnsK? I'd like to keep away from the traditional Blood Red and Gold, since my CSM aren't crazy idiots, they just like killing things in melee combat, while still using their tactical senses.
Thanks once again for all your help and patience with me guys, I appreciate it alot!


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

well blood red or gore red would indeed be the obvious choice... but if you have a lot of transfers with the mark of khorn on it or you practice and freehand it on there yourself you can pretty much do every color....
just stay away from any of the other colors the other chaos gods are using (blue, green, purple) other then that, just experiment  you can strip paint later by leaving your models to soak in dettol for a night or so if you mess up the scheme


----------



## Driesco (Apr 13, 2011)

I do indeed have alot of transfers! I'm not going to freehand it, my hands aren't that steady yet! Now I have run into another problem, apparently Abyss Orange is only available in the DoW game, pfff! But now I have an idea, is it possible to mix Dwarf Bronze with Blazing Orange and a little bit of Chaos Black? Imagine that color and tell me that won't look good on a berserker!


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

dont mix it, layer it...

try it out on some left over sprues first though...

what you do is, you prime it, then (and this is why you test it on sprue first) either do orange first and apply watered down bronze or shining gold (i think shining gold would be better) or the other way around, first bronze or gold, and apply watered down orange...

i think the first would look best, and the second will not be as shiny...

but experiment and see what you like most


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

oh and if it isnt dark enough wash it with badab black wash


----------



## Oodles (Feb 24, 2009)

When people mention priming, they mean the layer of paints that you put on first. It's not neccesarily a special paint although some people use what GW calls foundation paints, which are thicker and cover "better". As far as the mixing the 3 paints together goes, I agree with DijnsK, layering looks better but can be a bit trickier to get a good finish. Give mixing a go, just try it on the Sprue as Dijnsk said. Spare sprue is soooo useful! Looking forward to your pics!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

No when I say primer, I literally mean rattle can primer. It is formulated to stick to the model better then acrylic. When I say basecoat I mean the initial layers of color paints added to the model before shading and highlighting.

Primer IMHO is mandatory, if not your paint will wear off and chip from the model MUCH easier.


----------



## Driesco (Apr 13, 2011)

I did buy myself some primer today, in a spray can as Djinn24 suggested! I think they layering will work better too, as I won't ever be able to mix the exact some color twice. But with layering it could be done. Just hope I get time to do this, actually said to my boss today I had to go home, forgot my laptop there, and secretly took some time to cut out more models, childish I know!


----------



## Driesco (Apr 13, 2011)

Hye guys, I just finished painting my first Space Marine yesterday, an Ultramarine, took me 5 hours, but did I enjoy it! I'm so proud of myself, didn't know I could do it!
I just wanted to ask quick, I thought of a few new colors for my CSM, is it possible to paint them Boltgun Metal, then wash them with Baal Red, or is that going to look crappy? Or Dwarf Bronze and then wash with Baal Red, or maybe even Bleached Bone then washed with Baal Red, or is the washing going to make them look shabby?
Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

Driesco said:


> I just wanted to ask quick, I thought of a few new colors for my CSM, is it possible to paint them Boltgun Metal, then wash them with Baal Red, or is that going to look crappy? Or Dwarf Bronze and then wash with Baal Red, or maybe even Bleached Bone then washed with Baal Red, or is the washing going to make them look shabby?
> Thanks for all the help guys!


using a colored wash over a metallic paint is actually a good idea  the boltgun metal with baal red, will create a darkish metallic red, perfect for a CSM


----------



## Driesco (Apr 13, 2011)

Jeez what would I have done without you Dijnsk! I have Boltgun Metal, Chainmail and Mithril Silver, which one would look the best with the Baal Red, do you think one or two coats of wash would be better?


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

well you could do boltgun metal, then layer and highlight with mithril silver, then wash with baal red...

i think giving one general layer of wash, and a second layer in crevices and shaded places


----------



## Driesco (Apr 13, 2011)

I was thinking the chainmail is a bit too bright, the trimming of their boots and shoulders, what do you think of Bronze, or maybe just a plain Blazing Orange?
here is my Ultramarine


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

the picture is a little dark, but for a first he looks pretty dang good!
you should have seen my first, looked like someone shot it with a paintball gun...

if you pit IMG tags around it, you will show the actual picture rather then the link.. although both options are ok.. this saves room 


```
[img]www.link-to-your-image-url.com/picture.jpg[/img]
```
*EDIT*

your second pic is better 
i think bronze will do great, but i also like the boltgun with red wash idea... 
get a sprue and experiment on it


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

In a fit of helpfulness I have amended the post to include the relevant image tags.

Now onto the model. He looks nice a neat and which is always the first thing people notice. The lighting from the picture doesnt show the metalic very well, but I would suggest maybe some very thin highlights on the edge of the gun would give a nice used feel to the bolter.

Great work none the less. Oh and welcome to Heresy.

I can see an uneven texture to the shoulder pads and the white on the icons on the shoulders. This normally happens when the paint is not thinned down. It is always better to do several thin coats than one thick one.


----------



## Driesco (Apr 13, 2011)

Hahahaha, paintballgun you say? Thats why I'm painting the Ultramarines, my other friends tried to paint his, but in his words "It looked like someone tried to blend my Ultramarine", so he said I could practice on his models.
Oh wait now I see Dijnsk, you said I should do the trimming with Mithril Silver, and wash the rest with Baal Red, ah sorry man, misread that. Yeah I like that better, it keeps with my armys whole metallic theme better.
Sorry about the lighting in the pics, it was a hastily taken pic in the pub last night, had to take it quick with a friends camera. I'll do it properly next time.
I admit i didn't water down my Gold and White paints, I thought it was only necessary when doing the body, also my hands started shaking when I was doing the white of the logo, this was in the last 10min of my 5 hour painting, and instead of taking a break, I just clamped my arm against the desk and powered through, stupid I know.
I have learned my lesson though, keep in mind this is the first time in my life I've painted something that isn't a house. But I will practice and try to do better!
What paint must I use for highlighting?
Thanks for the advice guys, your the best!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Its great for your first model, and you will find that everybody here will try to help you improve. 5 hours is a long to paint in a single sitting. I would probably break that up a bit with a few 10 minute breaks just to let you hand and eyes relax a little.

As for highlighting. My personal favorite fo rblue is just to mix in some white. I dont do this with many colours but white it seems to look ok with this approach.


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

what color to use for highlighting? a lighter color ofc 

haha taking pics of your models in the pub... that must be the most epic place to do that 

on a more serious note, mix the blue for your spacemarines with grey or if you dont have that with white, then highlight the model with that, you can use several methods, my fav are drybrushing and hard highlighting. im pretty sure there are tuts about both methods on the tutorials section


----------



## Driesco (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey DijnsK, can you please post a picture of one of your models you highlighted, I just want to get a general idea of how it should look?


----------

